# Sliced up Shroom images



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

Some images of shrooms, they were sliced up and thrown in cell block 6 to let heal.

3 week mark:


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Been so long since I have diced up shrooms!... Starting to think I have another idea for my nano tank.


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

Same here, makes me want to drill the bottom of container and coffee table, to run a sump. To bad it's too distorted and has engraved writing on it.

Good candidate to learn pico diy led on, I'm seriously thinking of doing a small tank with a large sump now, maybe a 6 or less G with 20G sump, for fun.

would like to build something mainly for taking images, but is still a full functioning prop tank.


----------

